# Chickens, lots and lots of chickens



## Hedorah99 (Nov 27, 2006)

I wound up going to a poultry show as part of a conference for work (the ALBC annual conference). Never knew there were SOOOOOO many types of chickens. Some were pretty cool. Thought I would share.

First a D'uccle cockerl (un mated male)






White Headed Black Polish





He was a party animal






Buff Naked Neck






D'anver






Old English Game Hen






Modern English Game Hen






Blue Polish cockerel





And hen





and finally a Farvorelle (may be spelling this wrong)


----------



## Kriegan (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow I had no idea there were so many types of chicken either, go figure 

I'd take home the party animal one and hang out


----------



## skinheaddave (Nov 27, 2006)

Old English Game Hens are clearly where it is at.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Mads (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice pictures. My personal favorites are Rosecomb Bantams. I currently keep the blues and blacks in this breed. 

Mads


----------



## Taceas (Nov 28, 2006)

I own chickens myself, and yes there is a rainbow's assortment of breeds. It's really amazing considering they're all one species. 

We had the Polish before when I was a kid. Spastic little chickens...eventually had to trim up around their eyes so they could see. They'd take off running at full speed and run into trees or fencing they just couldn't see.  

My current favorites are the Dark Cornish (nice dual purpose bird). After that it would be Speckled Sussex, Black Australorp, Buff Orpington, and of course the Araucanas (which lay blue green eggs, naturally. 

Here's a couple of pics that I've gotten uploaded to my new server. I've plenty more, just not uploaded. 

Dark Cornish Rooster:






Dark Cornish Hen:


----------



## Khaz Rhoz Zek (Nov 28, 2006)

Hedorah99 said:


>


Mark Twain has been reincarnated as a chicken!


----------



## sick4x4 (Nov 28, 2006)

what no afro headed chickens??? those are my fav's...they have more of a afro look rather then the fluffy feather head look....anyone know the names of those guys!!!!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Nov 28, 2006)

My uncle used to raise Black Orpingtons, Dark Cornish, and one other type of Chicken that I forget.  They were always so much fun to watch.  I love chickens, and plan on having a hen house as soon as I get property of my own.


----------



## OldHag (Nov 28, 2006)

My daughter has 10 chickens. They are really fun to watch, they are hilarious!! They have the best personalities!
She has 2 Light Brahmas, 2 Golden Laced Wyandottes, Buff Orpington, Black Star, Buff Rock, Rhode Island Red, Black Australorp (sp?) and a wee buff slikie hen. The silkie is the funniest!! She is a character!
A few of them have been moulting lately, they look like theyve been run over by a car and rolled along the road.  Big patches of missing feathers... its great!!


----------



## Philth (Nov 29, 2006)

Taceas said:


> and yes there is a rainbow's assortment of breeds. It's really amazing considering they're all one species.


What causes the variations?  Selective breeding , different locals? :? 

Witch one tastes the best ?


----------



## MRL (Nov 29, 2006)

Philth said:


> Witch one tastes the best ?


----------



## Varden (Nov 29, 2006)

sick4x4 said:


> what no afro headed chickens??? those are my fav's...they have more of a afro look rather then the fluffy feather head look....anyone know the names of those guys!!!!


I used to have these as a kid, they're called Japanese Silkies.  A pure bred will have blue feet and beaks and their feathers as so fine it looks like hair.  I had white and black ones, as well as the Salmon Favorelle, a rooster whose toes were all frozen off one year because he was too stupid to go into the chicken house at night.  He survived, but was mentally never quite the same.  He'd let the other roosters mate him and then he'd steal the hens' eggs and set them until the chicks hatched out.  Much to the hen's dismay, he'd then doggedly raise them up.  Odd bird.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 29, 2006)

I like the bantoms mysself but that old english game hen is sweet..


----------



## P.jasonius (Nov 29, 2006)

Varden said:


> He'd let the other roosters mate him and then he'd steal the hens' eggs and set them until the chicks hatched out.  Much to the hen's dismay, he'd then doggedly raise them up.  Odd bird.


gender identity disorder in chickens... disturbing


----------



## OldHag (Nov 29, 2006)

we have a duck who has gender AND species identity disorders. She wants to mate with my daughter... ugh


----------



## Texas Blonde (Nov 29, 2006)

OldHag said:


> we have a duck who has gender AND species identity disorders. She wants to mate with my daughter... ugh


A homosexual duck into bestiality?


----------



## OldHag (Nov 30, 2006)

Texas Blonde said:


> A homosexual duck into bestiality?



  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaAAAAAAAA

Poor duck.  Or maybe, poor daughter!!  Someone or something needs pity in this case..


----------



## wicked (Nov 30, 2006)

OldHag said:


> we have a duck who has gender AND species identity disorders. She wants to mate with my daughter... ugh


It must be a duck thing. We had a duck that tried to ravage the cats.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 3, 2006)

haha thats shadey!


----------



## Taceas (Dec 6, 2006)

I think ducks are known for trying to mate with anything. We had a male Wood Duck I hatched out. 

Brief background story to how we ended up with a Wood Duck:

Went mushroom hunting in April and was walking along a deer path where I found an egg. Unbroken, just sitting there. So I picked it up and took with me back home. 

I had pigeons at the time and we all laughed and said it'd be funny if it was a hawk egg, after all the pigeons I'd lost to hawks. 

I didn't have any sitting chickens at the time, but I had a big ole fat fan tail pigeon that just barely covered the egg. A few weeks go by and on Memorial Day I go to check the egg, like I did every day and it was hatching. But instead of little raptor feet, a webbed foot poked out. 

Well we raised it up and it matured into a beautiful wood duck. Best pet ever. But he adored our dog...and would waste no time in getting out to find her and climb up on her, grab her hair, wiggle his tail back and forth, let out a little scream and you see white stuff dribbling off the poor dog. The look on her face was so pathetic, too.  

But she loved him back, they'd wrestle in the yard and such. 

I can't find the priceless picture of the both of them sitting on our front porch hamming it up for the camera, but here's a couple before his final maturing molt of me and him swimming in the pool. 













I miss ole Saltine. He flew off and found a wife and they come back every year to raise babies.


----------

